# Socal Cabe Members



## Gary Meneghin (Mar 17, 2016)

On Saturday, March 19, I will be displaying two museum quality restored bikes at the Huntington Beach Beachcruiser Meet at the the Huntington Beach Pier Plaza.  I will be in front of Duke's at the pier. Come by and check out my bikes and the largest display of woodys on the west coast.  BTW - both bikes are for sale.

GARY MENEGHIN

1937 Monark Silverking Deluxe M137 - "Wingbar"
1938 Shelby Flyer Airflo Deluxe


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up.
 Hopefully, I can swing by and check things out.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 17, 2016)

I have opening ceremonies, team photos and the first baseball game for my son on Saturday so I will miss it.  Your bikes are always stunning Gary.  Please post same photos for us unfortunate ones that can't make it.


----------

